# Excellent Bandsaw Fence



## Dusty56

Nice idea with the outfeed table : )


----------



## richgreer

Thank you for the excellent review.

I'm very interested in this because I am not happy with the fence that came with my 18" Jet bandsaw.

I just read the description of this product at the Woodhaven website. It looks like I may have to drill some of my own holes to attach it to an 18" bandsaw and I am not sure I can make it work on my saw at all.

Also - I am used to using a resaw guide. I was curious about attaching one to this fence. Then I read that, due to the way you can adjust this fence, a resaw guide is not necessary.

I will call Woodhaven soon to inquire about putting this fence on my saw.


----------



## JohnnyB

Since posting this review, I have taken a careful look at the fence, and I don't see any reason you could not use it on the right side of the blade. I did not actually try it, however, and if this is important to you, I'd recommend checking with Woodhaven.


----------



## HeHadaHaat

thanks….great review…!!


----------

